# Hunting Season



## rabbit box (Sep 7, 2021)

Opening of dove season was a little slow. I do plant based meals so I did not need a limit of birds. I am ready for deer season. I purchased a 5 1/2lb. bolt action rifle with iron sights this year. I had the gunsmith glass bed the stock and the stocker put 25 coats of oil on the stock. I waited and ammunition became available(free shipping too). I purchased a .410 O/U for a S.C. quail hunt coming up. The stocker is oiling this stock also. This year our wild boar hunt is planned for Magnolia N.C.. I hope we can have several sporting clay social shoots at various clubs in N.C. this year. Even if you do not hunt, get outside and enjoy the outdoors. Life is short and covid-19 is real. Stay safe.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Sep 9, 2021)

What kind of rifle did you buy? I bought a new hunting rifle for this season too. It looks like I’m. It going to get to use it because of work. I bought a Ruger Alaskan guide rifle in 375 Ruger and topped it off with a Vortex Viper 1-6.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 9, 2021)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> What kind of rifle did you buy? I bought a new hunting rifle for this season too. It looks like I’m. It going to get to use it because of work. I bought a Ruger Alaskan guide rifle in 375 Ruger and topped it off with a Vortex Viper 1-6.


Nice rig. That ought to get er done.

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Townie (Sep 9, 2021)

Opening day of caribou hunting last year, in Newfoundland. A Tikka .270


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 9, 2021)

Bear started Sep 1st in Vt and last Tues in Ma.

This one is still bothering my orchard and berries, he's BIG!






I'll be using traditional TC Renegade caplock MLers, 0.50 0r 0.54 with GM fast twist barrels, and 50/385gr (buffalo bullet co) or 54/425gr (Hornady GP) conicals .

Here is the 50 at 50yds with 385gr opens, 5 shots. That's about on at 75yds and 2" low at 100. Won't take shots farther than that


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Sep 9, 2021)

Townie said:


> View attachment 928776
> 
> Opening day of caribou hunting last year, in Newfoundland. A Tikka .270


I’ve been eyeballing a Tikka rifle. Looking at their heavy barreled 22/250.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 9, 2021)

Tikka's are super nice rifles with very clean lines and one of the smoothest bolts on the market.
They sure tend to be accurate.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 11, 2021)

Mad Professor said:


> Bear started Sep 1st in Vt and last Tues in Ma.
> 
> This one is still bothering my orchard and berries, he's BIG!
> 
> ...


Pics didn't load?


----------



## esshup (Sep 11, 2021)

I picked up a Kimber Mountain Ascent in .308 last year. 4# 13 oz. I have a Browning Mountain Ti in .243 and wanted a slightly bigger caliber.


----------



## Lee192233 (Oct 17, 2021)

No rooster today but Maggie put a couple woodcock up.


----------



## esshup (Oct 18, 2021)

Boykin?

Good girl and good shooting!!


----------



## Lee192233 (Oct 18, 2021)

Close, she's an English Cocker. 31 lbs of bird getting energy. 

Thanks! I see you're a spaniel fella yourself. I wonder how many people can decipher your screen name?! 

Good hunting!


----------



## capetrees (Oct 31, 2021)

No other threads on the topic so ..


I've been hunting a 300 acre farm in NY for 28 years, no problems. The property has been handed down twice and no in the hands of the grandson, about 35 years old. The past few years he's been leaning toward shedding the old guard, (me a a couple of others that started hunting there with his grandfather) and thisn year it happened.

Now I will probably hunting public land near near the same farm. There's a lot of public land but tht also means a lot of yahoos walking around looking for the same thing I'm looking for. I'd rather have my own land and avoid the unknown.

How much land would be considered enough to have for a hunting property? The are is in the Catskills of NY and there's lots of open wooded land, some for sale. I have my eye on a couple of parcels, 6 acres and 5 acres, $23k and $21k respectively. Both along a road with electricity for future ideas. Not next to each other but surrounded by open land privately owned. 

Is 6 enough? How big a piece would be considered enough?


----------



## CentaurG2 (Oct 31, 2021)

I think it would really depend on the location and what was surrounding the land. Wrong local with the wrong neighbors, you might need to look at a bigger parcel. As I remember, setback for firearm discharge (without landowners permission) is like 100 yards from a dwelling here. Not sure about NY. If you bow hunt, you might be OK. I own 70 acres. Deer aplenty but no way I would ever hunt. Too much liability and too many nosy neighbors. I just don’t need the hassle.


----------



## capetrees (Oct 31, 2021)

CentaurG2 said:


> I think it would really depend on the location and what was surrounding the land. Wrong local with the wrong neighbors, you might need to look at a bigger parcel. As I remember, setback for firearm discharge (without landowners permission) is like 100 yards from a dwelling here. Not sure about NY. If you bow hunt, you might be OK. I own 70 acres. Deer aplenty but no way I would ever hunt. Too much liability and too many nosy neighbors. I just don’t need the hassle.


70 acres! That's heaven. Hunt on your own land, no liability. 150' from a street and 500' from a dwelling unless you have permission . With permission you could hunt off a person deck! 

From what I remember, the way the law works, if you charge a person a fee to hunt or lease your property, there is a liability issue. There is an expected level of safety from the landowner. If there is no fee, the landowner grants permission but bears no responsibility. Hunt at your own risk like on public lands.


----------



## esshup (Nov 2, 2021)

Lee192233 said:


> Close, she's an English Cocker. 31 lbs of bird getting energy.
> 
> Thanks! I see you're a spaniel fella yourself. I wonder how many people can decipher your screen name?!
> 
> Good hunting!


Very few I bet! LOL I think you are the first one. Good hunting back at ya!!

I used to Field Trial 'em. Had one that was the smartest dog I ever saw. She knew when it was a Trial vs. training even though we would mimic a trial to the T. She'd be letter perfect in training, break in a Trial (thank you very much, see you at the next Trial). God put her on this earth to retrieve anything that was shot and she would, even diving under water to get to a bird that sunk. Best hunting dog I've ever had. I used to run her when we did the Pheasants Forever hunts for the kids. She'd wait when I beeped the whistle so we could catch up without running, then put the bird up in the air. 

She weighed 29# and I had to feed her 8 cups of food daily (multiple feedings) during Trial and hunting seasons, then cut back to 2 cups/day during the off season just to keep her weight the same. She won about every Western Interclub Trial she was entered in until she was 2 and won the Water Interclub Trial too. Then at 2 years of age she wised up and that was it for the trials unless I wanted to throw $$ away. 

One year I shot a Canada Goose and she ran out on the ice, jumped in the lake and retrieved it, scrambling back up on the ice to bring it to me. I was blown away at the size of the thing. When I got home I weighed it, it was 13#.


----------



## SS396driver (Nov 6, 2021)

capetrees said:


> No other threads on the topic so ..
> 
> 
> I've been hunting a 300 acre farm in NY for 28 years, no problems. The property has been handed down twice and no in the hands of the grandson, about 35 years old. The past few years he's been leaning toward shedding the old guard, (me a a couple of others that started hunting there with his grandfather) and thisn year it happened.
> ...


All around me are 5 to 40 acre plots I have good neighbors on each side and behind me . I hunt with a neighbor that owns 40 across theroadso in effective have about 60 I hunt on.

Behing me just on the other side of the neighbors property is state land about 2700 acres . And even with all that land and clearly marked private property I still chase off people hunting on my land . I've been hunting this guy seen him twice since I got ready to hunt . No clear shot though. He was about 20 yards from my deck but it was too late to shoot ,


----------



## Ronaldo (Nov 6, 2021)

Got a few feathered critters this morning from the pond.








Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee192233 (Nov 6, 2021)

Ronaldo said:


> Got a few feathered critters this morning from the pond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures. Beautiful day to be hunting. Finally had some cold to push some birds down. I saw wood ducks here last weekend. Almost unheard of here in WI to have wood ducks here that late.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Nov 6, 2021)

capetrees said:


> 70 acres! That's heaven. Hunt on your own land, no liability. 150' from a street and 500' from a dwelling unless you have permission . With permission you could hunt off a person deck!
> 
> From what I remember, the way the law works, if you charge a person a fee to hunt or lease your property, there is a liability issue. There is an expected level of safety from the landowner. If there is no fee, the landowner grants permission but bears no responsibility. Hunt at your own risk like on public lands.


Not having to look into your neighbors’ windows or having them look into yours dose have certain advantages. They seem to vanish when you get your quarterly tax bill. What I pay in taxes would make you puke out a lung.


----------



## capetrees (Nov 6, 2021)

SS396driver said:


> All around me are 5 to 40 acre plots I have good neighbors on each side and behind me . I hunt with a neighbor that owns 40 across theroadso in effective have about 60 I hunt on.
> 
> Behing me just on the other side of the neighbors property is state land about 2700 acres . And even with all that land and clearly marked private property I still chase off people hunting on my land . I've been hunting this guy seen him twice since I got ready to hunt . No clear shot though. He was about 20 yards from my deck but it was too late to shoot , View attachment 939626


Catskills is where I'm headed mid month to hunt and looking for land.


----------



## SS396driver (Nov 7, 2021)

capetrees said:


> Catskills is where I'm headed mid month to hunt and looking for land.


I'm near the Rondout reservoir. I fish it at the time.


----------



## rabbit box (Nov 10, 2021)

Five of us went to the plantation in SC quail hunting. One guide has a liver collared german short hair pointer. Dog work was great to see and behold. Food was down home southern cooking. We had a great time. Above knee high brush under long leaf pine setting. Nothing mowed. Long walks. Weather was great. Plenty of birds. Ambience and presentation. Guides were very personable.


----------

